# Wie verstaut ihr eure Angelsachen als Allroundangler?



## Topas (14. März 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
mit der Zeit sammelt sich ja doch schon so einiges an Angelzeugs
vor allem wenn man eher ein Allroundangler ist.

Ich mache es momentan so das ich mehrere Taschen habe, eine große
Tasche für Karpfen und Friedfisch, ein Rucksack mit verschiedenen Boxen
zum Raubfischangeln, z.B. eine mit Gummifischen und Wobblern für Hecht
und Zander, eine Box mit Spinnern und Spoons für Forellen usw.. Der Rucksack
ist immer dabei deshalb habe ich da mein ganzes Werkzeug, Stirnlampe, Angelpass
usw. drin. Bei einem Ansitz auf Friedfisch nehme ich die Raubfischboxen dann raus und nehme
darin was zu Essen mit.

Ich organisiere es also eher nach der Fischart, Ansitzangeln oder mobiles Spinnfischen wobei
es hier natürlich auch Überschneidungen gibt wie z.B. Ansitz auf Raubfisch. Ich möchte einerseits
nicht unnötig viel dabei haben und anderseits aber auch nichts vermissen. Da wird dann häufig hin und
her geräumt  Macht ja auch irgendwie Spass und gehört zum Hobby auch dazu. Ganz optimal ist es
aber irgendwie auch nicht.

Mich würde mal interessieren wie Ihr das so macht?

Gruss und Petri Heil
Tobias


----------



## Kochtopf (14. März 2019)

Ich nutze aktuell eine lederne Umhängetasche (kann ich nicht empfehlen), die Messer, priest, Papiere und Kleinkram enthält und feuere da je nach Angelei kleinere Zubehör- oder Köderboxen rein. Die widerrum sind in einem für mich grotesk großen Carryall gelagert, der sich in Ermangelung mehrtägiger Ansitze eher nicht gelohnt hat


----------



## Andal (14. März 2019)

Das ist eine Frage, hinter deren Antwort ich jetzt seit locker drei Jahrzehnten hinterherexperimentiere, dilettiere... wie auch immer... erfolglos bin.


----------



## Taxidermist (14. März 2019)

Als fast reiner Raubfischangler (Spinnfischer) mit Boot hab ich es da einfach.
Meine Köder habe ich sortiert in Sortimentboxen, sowas hier: https://www.sichtboxen.com/allit-457230-kleinteilbox-sortimentskasten-europlus-basic-37-12.html
Diese werden schon mal bei Aldi oder Lidl für ca. 5 € angeboten.
Wenn ich also raus will greife ich mir die nötigen zwei oder drei Boxen, manchmal auch bis zu fünf, die dann allesamt in eine große Cargokiste passen.
Kescher, Ruten und größere Teile liegen dann lose im Kofferraum.
Wichtig ist dann noch der Eimer mit Deckel, wo alles rein kommt, was nicht unbedingt nass werden sollte, Papiere, Handy, Messer, Lösezange, Tabak, Mückenschutz und natürlich auch die Rollen, wenn sie denn nicht schon an den Ruten montiert sind.
Weg von zu Hause ans Auto ca. 10m, Auto zum Boot noch mal 10m.
Und trotzdem fahre ich vor allem im Sommer, oft wochenlang mein Zeug im Kofferraum spazieren, weil ich zu faul bin das immer wieder auszuräumen.

Jürgen


----------



## Andal (15. März 2019)

Aktuell bin ich auf dem Stand......
1 Universalkisterl, worin alles ist, was man immer braucht
zusätzlich diverse System- und Methodenkisterl
alles in diversen Taschen, je nachdem, was mitmuss.
Oder in die Sitzkiepe.
Ziel: So wenig wie möglich Zeug dabeihaben, was ich garantiert nicht brauche. Je weniger dabei. umso besser!


----------



## thanatos (15. März 2019)

papiere,messer, lote,lösezange habe ich alles in der weste.
dann die taschen für´s karpfenangeln,zum ansitzangeln mit pose ,zum pickern ,zum stippen ,zum fliegenfischen,zum angeln im forellenbordel
( meine Mama hat immer gesagt rede nicht so ordinär) zum welsangeln und zum spinnfischen.
in jeder sind die dinge drin die ich speziell für die jeweilige angelart brauche.
neben meiner wandrutenhalterung ist auch gleich das regal mit den entsprechenden Boxen.
hat sich mit der zeit so ergeben und nicht jede tasche ist speziell fürs angeln gemacht worden aber es paßt.


----------



## Lajos1 (15. März 2019)

Hallo,

ich bin zwar kein Allrounder, eigentlich nur Fliegen- und Spinnfischer. Aber ein guter Freund war Allrounder (leider schon verstorben), der hatte so 6-8 Anglerwesten die für jede Art der Angelei entsprechend bestückt waren: fürs Fliegenfischen zwei (Trocken und Nymph/Nass), fürs Spinnfischen zwei (leicht und mittel), fürs Ansitzangeln so 3 (leicht, mittel, schwer). Er war Minimalist, darum kam er auch mit den Westen gut zurecht und er musste immer nur eine Tasche umräumen, diese enthielt Fischtöter, Massband, Messer, Tragegerät für die erbeuteten Fische, evtl. noch Rachensperrer und Wasserthermometer.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Christian.Siegler (15. März 2019)

Ich organisiere meinen Angelkram über dieses eine tolle Regal von diesem einen tollen schwedischen Möbelhaus (Achtung, jetzt schreit gleich jeder Werbung!!!):
Expedit von Ikea (heißt jetzt glaub ich Kallax). Das hat würfelförmige Fächer. Dafür gibt's noch Boxen zum reinschieben.
Von diesen Regalen stehen hier drei rum. Darin ist sämtlicher Kleinkram, auch Köder. Ruten lagere ich in extra Schränken. Das große Karpfentackle (Liege, Schlafsack, Zelt, Abhakmatte etc.) in der Garage.
Muss aber dazusagen, dass ich nicht so einer bin, der seine Köder und seinen Angelkram jedem zeigen muss. Will heißen: Ich häng mir nix an die Wand oder präsentiere irgendwelche Köderwände (gibt's ja oft in Angelzimmern)...


----------



## Kochtopf (15. März 2019)

Apropos Ikea, Die Blauen Tüten sind Gold wert als Tackle System, spätestens zu Saisonhalbzeit ist eine die taktische Unterstützungstüte für ansitze

Ruten und Futter habe ich Mäusesicher in einem Metallspind untergebracht, den gab es für 10 € als das Krankenhaus neue für die Mitarbeiter gekauft hat


----------



## Racklinger (15. März 2019)

Zentraler Punkt der Aufbewahrung: ein alter Holzspind der Bundeswehr, geräumig genug das meiste zu verstauen. Den ganzen Kleinkram der rumfliegt hab ich in einem Gerätekasten. Der bleibt auch daheim, wenns zum Angeln geht wird eine kleine Umhängetasche bestückt, je nachdem ob´s zum Feedern, Posenfischen oder Spinnfischen geht. 
In die Rutentasche (3 Fächer) kommen zwei Ruten, in ein Fach die langen Teile (Klappkescher, Feederarm usw.). In den Futtereimer kommen alle Fressalien für die Fischis 
Dann noch ein Rucksack, da kommt das Restliche Gedöns rein (Thermoskanne, Mülltüten, sonstiger Kleinkram) und was zu sperrig ist für die Umhängetasche (Posenrohr).
Zusammen mit dem Stuhl passt alles sauber in den Fahrradanhänger


----------



## Christian.Siegler (15. März 2019)

Für die eigentlichen Touren ans Wasser habe ich unterschiedliche Strategien. Ich nehme aber mittlerweile immer echt sehr sehr wenig mit! Bin der Überzeugung, dass der Minimalismus den Fokus aufs Wesentliche lenkt.
Beim Forellenangeln kommt alles in eine Gürteltasche - da brauche nur ne Handvoll Köder.
Beim Spinnfischen vom Ufer auf Hecht, Zander, Barsch reicht ein größerer Rucksack mit ein, zwei Boxen.
Auch bei den normalen Ansitzen (ohne Übernachtung) bekomme ich es meist so gepackt, dass ich alles mit einem Mal tragen kann. Großes Rutenfutteral, leichter Stuhl und eine mittlere Tasche mit Kram, ggf. noch einen Eimer.
Da hab ich viel von einem Kumpel gelernt. Er ist der Meister des effizienten Angelns, weil er oft mit dem Fahrrad ans Wasser fährt. Wenig dabei zu haben ist absolut befreiend! Kann ich echt nur empfehlen!!!


----------



## Racklinger (15. März 2019)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Auch bei den normalen Ansitzen (ohne Übernachtung) bekomme ich es meist so gepackt, dass ich alles mit einem Mal tragen kann. Großes Rutenfutteral, leichter Stuhl und eine mittlere Tasche mit Kram, ggf. noch einen Eimer.


Bei unserer Böschung (Donau oder Altwasser) möchte ich meinen Stuhl mit verstellbaren Beinen nicht mehr missen, obwohl er schwerer und sperriger ist als ein Falt-Campingstuhl. Aber kommt halt auch auf die Gegebenheiten vor Ort an


----------



## Kochtopf (15. März 2019)

Futter etc. transportieren ich gerne in


Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> . Wenig dabei zu haben ist absolut befreiend! Kann ich echt nur empfehlen!!!


Ist so! Bis weit ins letzte Jahr war ich eher die 3ZKB Fraktion, aber seit ich wirklich nur mit ner Tasche unterwegs bin lohnen sich auch deutlich kürzere Angelausflüge. Das Westensystem von Lajos Kumpel ist interessant, ich habe mir aus ähnlichen Überlegungen eine bestellt und zwei Gürteltaschen, ich hoffe damit für den Großteil meiner Angelei auszukommen. Nur ein wirklich stabiler 3m Kescher mit winzigen Transportmaß und zusammenfaltbaren Kopf mit gummiertem Netz suche ich bislang vergeblich. Da werden es wohl ein Senkstock samt Barbenlöffel reissen müssen (wenn auch mobilitätsmäßig zweifelhaft)


----------



## Christian.Siegler (15. März 2019)

Falt-Campingstühle sind absoluter Mist. Die Dinger hasse ich. Auch, weil die nach einer Saison fertig sind und ich solche Wegwerfprodukte überhaupt nicht mag.
Mein Stuhl hat auch verstellbare Beine und kommt aus dem Angelbereich. Aber den kann ich locker an einer Verstrebung packen und unter einen Arm klemmen. Ist halt nicht so ein großer Angelsessel.
Ich könnte sicher hier und da noch leichtere Sachen haben - aber der Aufwand und die Kosten rechtfertigen die paar Gramm dann auch nicht mehr. Hauptsache ist, dass man vor Ort mit seinem Angelzeug unkompliziert und einfach hantieren kann.

Ich merke dann schon immer, bei welchen Sachen ich Routine und Erfahrung habe. Dort schmilzt der Angelkram aufs Nötigste zusammen. Bei Angeleien, die ich selten mache, kommt es häufig vor, dass ich Sachen mitnehme, die ich dann nicht brauche.
Will heißen: Wer viel am Wasser ist, findet garantiert die beste Möglichkeit für sich und sein Zeug. Das ist sowas wie ein natürlicher Prozess...
Oft ist es ja so, dass die besten Angler die kleinste Köderbox haben!


----------



## Racklinger (15. März 2019)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Falt-Campingstühle sind absoluter Mist. Die Dinger hasse ich. Auch, weil die nach einer Saison fertig sind und ich solche Wegwerfprodukte überhaupt nicht mag.


??? Also so schnell gingen die Dinger auch nicht kaputt, die haben bei mir auch mehrere Festivals ausgehalten, was machst du bitte mit denen .


----------



## Kochtopf (15. März 2019)

Racklinger schrieb:


> ??? Also so schnell gingen die Dinger auch nicht kaputt, die haben bei mir auch mehrere Festivals ausgehalten, was machst du bitte mit denen .


Dann dürfte dir auch ein Tetrapack als Sitzgelegenheit reichen


----------



## Christian.Siegler (15. März 2019)

Racklinger schrieb:


> Also so schnell gingen die Dinger auch nicht kaputt, die haben bei mir auch mehrere Festivals ausgehalten, was machst du bitte mit denen


Dann verhältst Du Dich auf Festivals nicht adäquat!!! 
Nein ernsthaft. So ein Campingstuhl ist doch einer der Gegenstände, die am häufigsten nach Festivals zerrockt auf dem Acker stehen! Ich kenne NIEMANDEN, der seinen Campingstuhl wieder von einem Festval mitgebracht hat! Ach, doch. Dich jetzt! 

Ich reite die Dinger immer recht schnell zusammen. Die müssen nur einmal nicht richtig gerade stehen (was beim Angeln ja immer der Fall ist) und dann knickt das bisschen Alurohr zusammen. Oder die hauchdünne Sitzplane reißt. 
Du musst schon zugeben, dass die Teile nicht für die Ewigkeit sind... Ob die nun ein oder zwei Jahre halten, spielt dann auch keine Rolle. Mein Angelstuhl hat mittlerweile an die 15 Jahre auf'm Buckel. Das schafft der Camper mit Sicherheit nicht.


----------



## Racklinger (15. März 2019)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Dann verhältst Du Dich auf Festivals nicht adäquat!!!
> Nein ernsthaft. So ein Campingstuhl ist doch einer der Gegenstände, die am häufigsten nach Festivals zerrockt auf dem Acker stehen! Ich kenne NIEMANDEN, der seinen Campingstuhl wieder von einem Festval mitgebracht hat! Ach, doch. Dich jetzt!
> 
> Ich reite die Dinger immer recht schnell zusammen. Die müssen nur einmal nicht richtig gerade stehen (was beim Angeln ja immer der Fall ist) und dann knickt das bisschen Alurohr zusammen. Oder die hauchdünne Sitzplane reißt.
> Du musst schon zugeben, dass die Teile nicht für die Ewigkeit sind... Ob die nun ein oder zwei Jahre halten, spielt dann auch keine Rolle. Mein Angelstuhl hat mittlerweile an die 15 Jahre auf'm Buckel. Das schafft der Camper mit Sicherheit nicht.


Vielleicht hilft auch mein Fliegengewicht von 65 Kg. 
Nein im Ernst, ich habs eigentlich immer geschafft meine Gerätschaften für Festivals mehr als ein Jahr herzunehmen. War mehr Geld da fürs Bier.  
Einen Vergleich mit richtigen Angelstühlen halten die natürlich nicht stand. Den ich jetzt grad nutze ich auch bestimmt 15 Jahre alt, hab ich praktisch von meinem Onkel geerbt  
Bissl entrostet und entstaubt und jetzt tut er wieder seinen aktiven Dienst


----------



## Christian.Siegler (15. März 2019)

Mir fällt gerade was ein, was vielleicht auch wieder zum Thema passt 

Hier hatte ich mal meinen Hechtrucksack vorgestellt. Das beschreibts eigentlich ganz gut...
https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/immer-dabei-teil-1-beim-hechtspinnfischen.342976/

Hier der Rucksack in Aktion:


----------



## Peter_Piper (15. März 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Apropos Ikea, Die Blauen Tüten sind Gold wert als Tackle System, spätestens zu Saisonhalbzeit ist eine die taktische Unterstützungstüte für ansitze


Und die gibt es jetzt auch in anglerfreundlichem Grün!


----------



## ollidi (15. März 2019)

Mein normales Kram zum Ansitzangeln kommt in eine grosse Werkzeugkiste mit Rollen hinten dran und vorne einem Griff zum ausziehen.
Da passt alles ein Kleinkram rein und was nicht reinpasst, wird oben draufgeschnallt. Diese Box kann ich dann wunderbar hinter mir herziehen.

Zum Spinnfischen habe ich so einen Rucksack, wo auch gleich ein kleiner Klapphocker festgemacht ist. Auf den Hocker kann man sich entspannt zum Käffchen aus der Thermoskanne oder eine Scheibe Brot bei einer Pause raufhocken. Im Rucksack sind dann ein paar Boxen mit Köder, Messer, Priest, ... Der Kescher ist aussen dran festgemacht, damit ich ihn sofort zur Hand habe wenn ich ihn - leider viel zu selten - benötige.

Mit diesen Packmöglichkeiten habe ich bisher alles abgedeckt.


----------



## Andal (15. März 2019)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Dann verhältst Du Dich auf Festivals nicht adäquat!!!
> Nein ernsthaft. So ein Campingstuhl ist doch einer der Gegenstände, die am häufigsten nach Festivals zerrockt auf dem Acker stehen! Ich kenne NIEMANDEN, der seinen Campingstuhl wieder von einem Festval mitgebracht hat! Ach, doch. Dich jetzt!
> 
> Ich reite die Dinger immer recht schnell zusammen. Die müssen nur einmal nicht richtig gerade stehen (was beim Angeln ja immer der Fall ist) und dann knickt das bisschen Alurohr zusammen. Oder die hauchdünne Sitzplane reißt.
> Du musst schon zugeben, dass die Teile nicht für die Ewigkeit sind... Ob die nun ein oder zwei Jahre halten, spielt dann auch keine Rolle. Mein Angelstuhl hat mittlerweile an die 15 Jahre auf'm Buckel. Das schafft der Camper mit Sicherheit nicht.


Mein wirklich leichter Fox, gekauft um die Jahrtausendwende, braucht jetzt mal ein neues Gummiseil zum spannen, das ist verschlissen von der Zeit. In Sachen leicht ist der alte Adjusta wirklich unschlagbar und haltbar ist er auch, so lange man sich setzt und nicht fallen lässt. Womöglich mit 3 Zentnern und mehr.


----------



## Topas (15. März 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Das ist eine Frage, hinter deren Antwort ich jetzt seit locker drei Jahrzehnten hinterherexperimentiere, dilettiere... wie auch immer... erfolglos bin.


Da bin ich ja froh das ich nicht alleine bin


----------



## Topas (15. März 2019)

Ich hatte bis letztes Jahr auch immer solche Campinghocker bis ich mir dann einen 
gescheiten Anglerstuhl von JRC geleistete habe. War nicht ganz billig aber jeden Euro 
Wert und ein echter Genuss darauf zu sitzen. Ist auch zudem sehr leicht.
Wenn ich den Stuhl, meine Carryall Tasche, Rutentasche und Ködereimer mit Futter
dabei habe nehme ich mittlerweile einen Trolleywagen und Schnüre das alles drauf.
Ist halt so ein Teil das es mal beim Lidl zum Transport von Sachen gab. Möchte mir 
aber jetzt da auch mal einen guten kaufen, bei dem Lidl Teil ist schon die Führung 
am Rad hin und zudem sind die Rollen fürs Gelände viel zu klein.

Hat von euch einer einen Tipp was da zu empfehlen wäre?
Dachte an so einen...
https://www.ebay.de/i/401722681420?...6%26rvr_ts%3D830ea15d1690a88accc2764cffce72ed


----------



## Kochtopf (15. März 2019)

Mal über nen barrow, also eine art Schubkarre nachgedacht? Mit einem Rad besser im Gelände zu manövrieren


----------



## Wurmbaader (15. März 2019)

Spinnfischen mit kleinem Rucksack.
Ansitz mit Fahrrad und selbstgebauten Hänger.
Ist groß genug und ziemlich geländegängig.


----------



## Hering 58 (15. März 2019)

Wurmbaader schrieb:


> Spinnfischen mit kleinem Rucksack.
> Ansitz mit Fahrrad und selbstgebauten Hänger.
> Ist groß genug und ziemlich geländegängig.
> 
> ...


Super,und passt alles rein.


----------



## Topas (15. März 2019)

Wurmbaader schrieb:


> Spinnfischen mit kleinem Rucksack.
> Ansitz mit Fahrrad und selbstgebauten Hänger.
> Ist groß genug und ziemlich geländegängig.
> 
> ...


Sieht gut aus  Die gleiche Rutentasche habe ich auch


----------



## Topas (15. März 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mal über nen barrow, also eine art Schubkarre nachgedacht? Mit einem Rad besser im Gelände zu manövrieren


Ja wäre auch eine Option, die sind halt meistens recht groß die Dinger. Wenns da ein kleineren geben würde der schnell auf und zugeklappt werden kann wäre es auch super.


----------



## Peter_Piper (16. März 2019)

@Wurmbaader: Cooler Anhänger. Wie hast du denn den Rahmen gemacht, also das Gestell auf dem die Zargesbox montiert ist. Könntest du da bitte auch noch ein Foto einstellen? Habe nämlich auch noch zwei Zargesboxen und finde deine Idee echt top!


----------



## bombe20 (16. März 2019)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Expedit von Ikea


da stehen meine schallplatten drin. drei fächer sind noch frei.


----------



## Wurmbaader (16. März 2019)

@Peter_Piper Mach ich. Der Unterbau besteht aus wasserfesten Holzplatten und das Gestell ist von einem alten (Roland)Hänger auseinandergeschnitten und angepasst. Gibt da aber auch einfacherere Lösungen, oder man kann den selbst biegen und schweißen , je nach Möglichkeit.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (16. März 2019)

bombe20 schrieb:


> da stehen meine schallplatten drin. drei fächer sind noch frei.



Ebenso!!! Ich musste schon ein zweites Regal nachlegen  
Dafür sind sie echt perfekt!


----------



## gerald_FS (16. März 2019)

Nach über 25 Jahren angeln, bin ich seit letztem Jahr auf die erste einigermaßen gute Lösung  für mich gekommen.

Qualität und Zweckmäßgikeit wird in meinen Augen erfüllt.

Ich verwende nun folgendes:
*Berkley System Bag L Red-Black + 4 boxes  *(relativ smart - aber unheimlich viel Stauraum)

*DAM 4-ER RUTEN-LANGTASCHE 1,10M (wird jetzt durch eine 1,30m ersetzt)*
im Rutenfutteral wird alles alles andere verstaut(Ruten, Kescher, Faltsack, Rutenhalter, Dreibeinhocker usw drin ist) und kann dann auf dem Rück getragen werden.
Somit kann ich mit freien Händen zur Angelstelle wandern, wenn ich Spinnfischen will, nehm ich meinen kleinen Kescher und die Spinnrute plus das System Bag und gut ist.

Ebenso wenn ich mit der Vespa rausfahre, Rutenrucksack auf dem Rücken, Umhängetache auf dem Druchstieg und los geht's.
Nachtrag:
Der Einwand mit dem ungesicherten ist vollkommen richtig!  Danke, Alex!
Aber ich habe einen original Piaggio Rahmen im Fußraum an dem des Bag gesichert wird ;-) 
Und als alternative habe ich noch nen Front- und Heckgepäckträger ;-)

Geht halt nichts über alte Blechroller ;-)



Wenn ich mit dem Auto rausfahre nehme ich noch meinen Angelstuhl seperat mit.
Es ist ein *Brunner Raptor NG, *nachdem ich sonst jedes Jahr einen neuen billigen gebraucht habe, und das nervte tierisch!



Anmerkung: Die Wasserflasche dient als Größenvergleich!!













*Grüße*
*Gerald *


----------



## Kochtopf (16. März 2019)

gerald_FS schrieb:


> Ebenso wenn ich mit der Vespa rausfahre, Rutenrucksack auf dem Rücken, Umhängetache auf dem Druchstieg und los geht's.


Auch wenn das 99% so machen und nie was passiert - streng genommen ist das keine gesicherte Ladung und wenn was passiert (man wickelt sich hin oder wird in einen Unfall verwickelt) kann das zu einem unschönen Boomerang werden. Dies nur als Info


----------



## Wurmbaader (16. März 2019)

@Peter_Piper
So hab mal Bilder gemacht.










Wichtig war die Stirnseite innen zu verstärken und die 2. Strebe mit Platte oben einzuschweissen. Sonst war das zu Instabil.
Gute Anregungen oder auch Teile wenn man nicht alles selbst bauen möchte findet man bei: https://www.hinterher.com/
Die verwenden auch Aluboxen sind gut aber echt teuer.
Ich habe mit guten 24 Zoll Laufrädern, Schrauben, Holzplatte und Lack ca. 300€ gebraucht. Alter Hänger und Zargesbox waren vorhanden.
Grüße Wurmbaader


----------



## Zander Jonny (16. März 2019)

Babsi beim Angelzimmer Umbau, das Zimmer hab ich, aber lange nicht soviel Zeug. Und hier ist sie sogar mal nicht so überschminkt


----------



## phirania (16. März 2019)

Mehr brauch ich nicht am Wasser...


----------



## kuttenkarl (16. März 2019)

Beach Trolly von Eckla, kostet zwar , benutzen meine Frau und ich seid 10 Jahren.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Peter_Piper (17. März 2019)

@Wurmbaader: Danke für die Fotos!


----------



## thanatos (17. März 2019)

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Babsi beim Angelzimmer Umbau, das Zimmer hab ich, aber lange nicht soviel Zeug. Und hier ist sie sogar mal nicht so überschminkt


ja so ein Zimmer nur für´s Angeln - ein Traum , mein Traum da ich ja auch Allroundhandwerker bin wäre eine schöne Große
Turnhalle.


----------



## feederbrassen (17. März 2019)

Eine Kiepe für das Fischen mit Feeder, Match und Pol.

Eine zweite für schweres Grund und Raubfisch angeln mit Naturködern .
So brauche ich nicht
immer umräumen.

Spinnfischen läuft separat.
Kukö und Kleinteile usw. habe ich in einer Tacklebox.


----------



## Racklinger (18. März 2019)

Wurmbaader schrieb:


> Spinnfischen mit kleinem Rucksack.
> Ansitz mit Fahrrad und selbstgebauten Hänger.
> Ist groß genug und ziemlich geländegängig.
> 
> ...


So ähnlich siehts bei mir auch aus, nur dass es bei mir ein gekaufter Fahrradanhänger ist und dass Fahrrad durch einen 50er Roller ersetzt wurde. Die letzten 200 Meter vor dem Haus sind zwei steile Anstiege, die pack ich mit dem Fahrrad nimmer
Aber der Anhänger sieht bei dir echt gut aus


----------



## ratzfatzab (11. August 2022)

Ich benutze die Kabel - Clip (Quick-) schellen von OBO/Bettermann in verschiedenen Weiten. Bei mir sind die an den Wänden des Gartenhäusschens angebracht und die Ruten werden einfach eingeclipst. Luftig, alles hat seinen Platz und es poltert nichts durcheinander


----------

